# mot de passe admin, EPSON



## Booby (12 Avril 2012)

Salut, 


J'ai récemment fait l'acquisition d'une imprimante EPSON Stylus photo PX730WD. 
Je l'ai installé sans soucis mais lorsque je veux configurer l'imprimante en mode Wifi (pour mon MBP), je tombe sur une fenêtre d'apple me demandant de "taper un nom et un mot de passe administrateur pour autoriser Mac OS X à effectuer les changements". 
J'ai supposé que le nom et mot de passe était celui qu'on me demande fréquemment pour les MàJ etc, mais lorsque je le rentre le mot de passe est refusé. 

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée de ce que ce mot de passe concerne, et si je peux le récupérer ?

PS: j'ai vu le post épinglé sur EPSON mais je n'ai pas cru voir de réponse à mon problème) 

Merci d'avance. 
Booby.


----------

